# Hunting knives



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Not looking for "crocodile dundee" type of response, but just wondering what type of knives the hunters amongst us use. Do you use a specific knife for a specific purpose, or like myself have a couple of general purpose knives to carry out most tasks?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - I just do upland - Have a Boker brand 4 inch folding with a bird hook - mine is 25yr old - do not make anymore - the Case amber bone SS bird knife has a bird hook - cost $70.00 - Case makes a great knife at a fair price


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Got myself a nice knife a while back.

Keeps a good edge a got nice balance to it.

Nice ergo grip/feel to it.

Gerber Freeman Folder.

Also do it in a fixed blade if not fussed on folders 

http://youtu.be/OmVryNCEsag

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/GIG9P0lB1iA

harrigab,
It isn't a knife but it folds up nicely. Great idea for an RV on crowded UK roads where my 27 foot V10 powered Ford E450 Motorhome would have trouble going.


Now as far as knives, I carry a BUCK 110 walnut handle in a black case on my belt. Serves me well. Sharp, strong and holds an edge well.
http://www.amazon.com/Buck-110-Folding-Hunter-Lockback/dp/B000EHYZKK

from this site you can read the 268 reviews. Kind of the "standard" of the hunting knives.

RBD


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a Gerber and Buck folding knives and I also use a Cold Steel 11" fixed blade knife.

I have had my eye on a Serv Tac 7 made by Tops but it is excpencive and I am rough on my knives so I'm not sure if it would be worth purchasing.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

These are the two I bought a little while back, (bargain as my tile supplier bought up some bankrupt stock, cost me £25 each)

http://www.outdoorgb.com/p/the_gerb...undle=173870&gclid=CO3e6MGUjLcCFdHLtAodsmQATg

http://www.gerber-store.co.uk/knive...31-000752&utm_campaign=product+listing+ads#62

I still have a folding 2 1/2 inch blade that's been passed down from my grandad, and which I'll pass along to my kids but it's only good really for bank gutting fish or field gutting rabbits.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what do you all use to sharpen blade?, I normally use a diamond whetstone these days.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - lucky 4 me - a hunting buddy Rick 3yrs ago got as a gift from his wife a Swedish sharpening wheel and strop - cost $500 - he can put a blade so sharp on a knife that if you look at it you BLEED - at home I love steel in the kitchen - in the field SS - with big game you need a knife that will clean your prey without sharpening - most birds you clean when you get back 2 camp - sharping steel is all you need 4 a year if it is sharp 2 begin with


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Buck knifes have never let me down


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Gerber, Buck, Kersaw 

could list 20 very good ones name the knife or usage I have it about 50

to the real Bowie

I use knifes like forks daily


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Knives do have specific purposes.

For birds I have no longer made Gerber Pixies. Best knives for birds I've ever used. The blade is long, thin and semi flexible. Great for getting up into a bird
Skinning, I have a few, but in all honesty my skinning days are behind me.
Sharpening for me is a combination of Japanese Water stones, diamond slip stones, and a bench grinder with multiple wheels of differing compounds. I do wood working which requires blade edges to be taken to extremes for sharpness, so a knife is no mystery. A Farriers knife is a little different to sharpen and hone though.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I don't remember ever seeing my grandfather with a long knife. 
Looked trivial and simple compared to today's technology, but worked. They never went too far into wilderness, either. 
Folding knifes get filthy and are a pain to keep clean sometimes.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> I don't remember ever seeing my grandfather with a long knife.
> Looked trivial and simple compared to today's technology, but worked. They never went too far into wilderness, either.
> Folding knifes get filthy and are a pain to keep clean sometimes.



Not if your wearing your 'Pink Gloves'......

Hobbsy :-[


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

datacan

By long, I meant a blade about 5" long, but the width is probably between 3/8 and 1/2 inch. So the blade is long compared to the width. Apologies for the confusion.

Right now I'm looking at a system to put the edges back on Shun knives. The stones and grinding wheel may become a thing of the past for knives.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Now I'm going to sound like a bit of a knife 'fiend' but I also got myself one of these with a neat sharpener in the base of the sheath(Handy!)

Very light and tactile, but as Gunnr explained very fine and flexible for skinning smaller quarry.


http://www.gerbergear.co.uk/Hunting/Knives/Myth-Compact-Fixed-Blade_31-0011562

Hobbsy


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Now I'm going to sound like a bit of a knife 'fiend' but I also got myself one of these with a neat sharpener in the base of the sheath(Handy!)
> 
> Very light and tactile, but as Gunnr explained very fine and flexible for skinning smaller quarry.
> 
> ...


 Well, it looks like the Pixie has undergone some evolutionary development.
That looks like a nice little field knife. I see a new knife in my future.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Found this... think this guy makes some sense? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmb5Q39qedQ


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

datacan said:


> Found this... think this guy makes some sense?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmb5Q39qedQ


 Yep.
Like the saying goes; " Don't take a shotgun you're afraid to drop, or a knife you're afraid to lose, into the field. Both will happen someday".


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

gUN - JUST LIFE IN THE FIELD !!!!!!! use but do not abuse it - just like the PUP !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the time game shears and a fillet knife is all I need to clean birds or fish.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Buck 110 is a solid choice. I'm partial to my older John Henry, seems to always stay with me.


----------

